# I came, I saw, I left.



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

I started Uber a little over a month ago. I had worked as a limo driver for a transportation company in the East Bay, the equivalent of Uber Black, for four years back in the early 2000's. Although the vast majority of my passengers were okay, the traffic and driving in the Bay Area has gotten so bad that I can't see myself not getting into an accident in the future (my fault or not.) I was hoping to supplement my full-time (but low paying) job. But after seeing the income I was getting versus the mileage cost of my car, the risk/reward ratio just can't justify this work. I can recall one ride I had to Oakland Airport that I had to dead mile out of. At the end of the ride I realized I made $4.00 to literally risk my life surrounded by 18-wheelers on the Nimitz Freeway, one of the deadliest in the entire country. I kept my driving for Uber secret from my family and most friends because I knew they would tell me it was a stupid risk.

I'm actually glad I did it though, it made me appreciate things about having a regular-wage job that I had always taken for granted: Disability insurance/worker's compensation/Social Security and Medicare tax matching, minimum wage, etc. And I don't have to ask myself if it was something I should have tried.

Now I'll be striking out to find a part-time second job. After having had a month of nice supplemental income I realize that to live in the Bay Area without feeling deprived requires more money than I make now.

Ironically, the most fun I had driving rideshare was chatting with folks here at Uberpeople.

So to Uber I can say: Easy come, easy go.

Best to everyone.

-John G-


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Driving people around for peanuts IS exhausting.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

If I could get my wife to find work outside of Calif (East Bay as well) I'd go in seconds. Until then, retired and driving a few hours a day. Fighting with the big rigs keeps me awake to/from the 3 airports...... :confusion:


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

If you have a long commute to your day job, you can sometimes use destination filter to your advantage. That's what I'm going to do.


----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it (Oct 19, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I started Uber a little over a month ago. I had worked as a limo driver for a transportation company in the East Bay, the equivalent of Uber Black, for four years back in the early 2000's. Although the vast majority of my passengers were okay, the traffic and driving in the Bay Area has gotten so bad that I can't see myself not getting into an accident in the future (my fault or not.) I was hoping to supplement my full-time (but low paying) job. But after seeing the income I was getting versus the mileage cost of my car, the risk/reward ratio just can't justify this work. I can recall one ride I had to Oakland Airport that I had to dead mile out of. At the end of the ride I realized I made $4.00 to literally risk my life surrounded by 18-wheelers on the Nimitz Freeway, one of the deadliest in the entire country. I kept my driving for Uber secret from my family and most friends because I knew they would tell me it was a stupid risk.
> 
> I'm actually glad I did it though, it made me appreciate things about having a regular-wage job that I had always taken for granted: Disability insurance/worker's compensation/Social Security and Medicare tax matching, minimum wage, etc. And I don't have to ask myself if it was something I should have tried.
> 
> ...


Everyone will follow your path eventually I drove for 3 months nothing bad to say never had any issues with any pax , however it's degrading to be used for a $3 uber ride just my opinion , Uber drivers deserve more , id love to see a union


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Life is Short ~ Enjoy it said:


> id love to see a union


ug, union dues.....
:vomit:


----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it (Oct 19, 2019)

SHalester said:


> ug, union dues.....
> :vomit:


No Uber pools no ride less than $5 paid from the time you hit accept oh the possibilities are endless otherwise it could get like this


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I'd settle for Pool being a separated option in driving preferences to where one could just turn it off.


----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it (Oct 19, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I'd settle for Pool being a separated option in driving preferences to where one could just turn it off.


Uber in 2 years


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Life is Short ~ Enjoy it said:


> Uber in 2 years


RIP in 3 years


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

[QUOTE="SHalester, post: 5503107, member: 184424"
ug, union dues.....
:vomit:
[/QUOTE]
I have to presume you are not a driver if you think Uber pays you better than if you belonged to a union.


----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it (Oct 19, 2019)

nouberipo said:


> SHalester said:
> 
> 
> > ug, union dues.....
> ...


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I started Uber a little over a month ago. I had worked as a limo driver for a transportation company in the East Bay, the equivalent of Uber Black, for four years back in the early 2000's. Although the vast majority of my passengers were okay, the traffic and driving in the Bay Area has gotten so bad that I can't see myself not getting into an accident in the future (my fault or not.) I was hoping to supplement my full-time (but low paying) job. But after seeing the income I was getting versus the mileage cost of my car, the risk/reward ratio just can't justify this work. I can recall one ride I had to Oakland Airport that I had to dead mile out of. At the end of the ride I realized I made $4.00 to literally risk my life surrounded by 18-wheelers on the Nimitz Freeway, one of the deadliest in the entire country. I kept my driving for Uber secret from my family and most friends because I knew they would tell me it was a stupid risk.
> 
> I'm actually glad I did it though, it made me appreciate things about having a regular-wage job that I had always taken for granted: Disability insurance/worker's compensation/Social Security and Medicare tax matching, minimum wage, etc. And I don't have to ask myself if it was something I should have tried.
> 
> ...


It's challenging driving for Uber or lyft, I did it years ago when the pay was good, I still drive for a living but got out of ride share driving because the risks outweigh the rewards in my situation and the pay these days is crap in my market.... The miles you put on your car vs the pay don't add up.

The lyft express drivers in my market only make 35 cents a mile....That's ridiculous.



Life is Short ~ Enjoy it said:


> Everyone will follow your path eventually I drove for 3 months nothing bad to say never had any issues with any pax , however it's degrading to be used for a $3 uber ride just my opinion , Uber drivers deserve more , id love to see a union


They need to do a lot more for drivers. I use the services as a rider and I pay between $10 to $20 depending on how many miles I need to go, Since drivers get paid by the mile they probably don't make close to the cost of the ride, The pax get picked up and dropped off at there desired location and a driver get paid Only $3 is ridiculous.


----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it (Oct 19, 2019)

charmer37 said:


> It's challenging driving for Uber or lyft, I did it years ago when the pay was good, I still drive for a living but got out of ride share driving because the risks outweigh the rewards in my situation and the pay these days is crap in my market.... The miles you put on your car vs the pay don't add up.
> 
> The lyft express drivers in my market only make 35 cents a mile....That's ridiculous.
> 
> ...


Uber won't be around in 3 years


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

ABC123DEF said:


> Driving people around for peanuts IS exhausting.


Don't work for peanuts from economy ride platforms.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

TPAMB said:


> Don't work for peanuts from economy ride platforms.


Who says that I do?


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Life is Short ~ Enjoy it said:


> Everyone will follow your path eventually I drove for 3 months nothing bad to say never had any issues with any pax , however it's degrading to be used for a $3 uber ride just my opinion , Uber drivers deserve more , id love to see a union


is degrading indeed it's a flat insult for companies to make you feel you're only worth three bucks so I say screw them.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I started Uber a little over a month ago. I had worked as a limo driver for a transportation company in the East Bay, the equivalent of Uber Black, for four years back in the early 2000's. Although the vast majority of my passengers were okay, the traffic and driving in the Bay Area has gotten so bad that I can't see myself not getting into an accident in the future (my fault or not.) I was hoping to supplement my full-time (but low paying) job. But after seeing the income I was getting versus the mileage cost of my car, the risk/reward ratio just can't justify this work. I can recall one ride I had to Oakland Airport that I had to dead mile out of. At the end of the ride I realized I made $4.00 to literally risk my life surrounded by 18-wheelers on the Nimitz Freeway, one of the deadliest in the entire country. I kept my driving for Uber secret from my family and most friends because I knew they would tell me it was a stupid risk.
> 
> I'm actually glad I did it though, it made me appreciate things about having a regular-wage job that I had always taken for granted: Disability insurance/worker's compensation/Social Security and Medicare tax matching, minimum wage, etc. And I don't have to ask myself if it was something I should have tried.
> 
> ...


*CONGRATS!!!!*


----------

